# Trying out my sewing machine with the help of my friend.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 30, 2017)

I was never interested in sewing. My Mom did it all,curtains,school clothes,aprons etc. etc. Even after I was married she made the curtains for our home. She passed away 11 years ago and I still have so many things she sewed for me. Walking through the store I saw a small sewing machine and on impulse I bought it. Today after weeks of trying to decide if I really wanted to do this I listened to the DVD that came with it,threaded the bobbin and gathered a few items that needed minor repairs. I hemmed some drapes, made a small pillow case for an odd pillow I had and tried out the different stitches the machine was capable of producing even with a 72 year old newbie at the helm. I really was enjoying it and it worked quite nicely and of course I had Kerby telling me what to do every step of the way.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 30, 2017)

When I moved into my apartment there were no window coverings.

There was a sale across the street and I picked up a sewing machine.  Made all the window curtains sheers etc.

Hemmed all my new pants as well of those of friends.

Just stick to it. It's a great hobby and relaxing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2017)

Good for you Ruth, I'm glad you're taking the time and doing it, must be very satisfying.  Nice your little Kerby is there by your side for support, nice photo! :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2017)

You go Ruth! You have many talents, maybe more than you know! Good example of how not to be bored.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 19, 2022)

Well done you, Ruth, the way to go. Often you will read, in my posts: "My wife made it." She has been sewing and making her own clothes from the age of eight. Her Aunt, her Father's sister taught her initially, then, finding that she had a talent for it she just took to it. Throughout our long marriage she has made nearly all our dance clothes, most of the soft furnishings around our home. She makes our towels, tablecloths, curtains and drapes and so much more.

When she retired from the ambulance service, I had a sewing cabin constructed for her. The carpenter made the walls double skinned, it's much like a double brick wall with a centre cavity, only it's wood instead of brick. All the walls, the roof and the floor are insulated, even the windows and doors are double glazed and just as an attractive feature, there's lead flashing over the top of the windows. It's perfect for her

On the cabin walls the carpenter constructed shelving so that she can display her collection of vintage sewing machines.
There's a dozen or more, there's even one on a foot treadle, they all work too, but they are only there for show.

Over the years she's found various knick-knacks like this vintage ironing board that she uses as a cutting out table.

Her current machine and overlocker have given good service despite the amount of work they have had to do. It always amuses the service/repair fellow when his services are called upon. He loves the cabin and the collection of antique machines.

Forum rules mean that I can only post five photos, but there's another post following this one.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 19, 2022)

The lockdown has given my wife a lot more time to work on various projects, there is one that you might like to hear about.
In the summer before lockdown, I came across an original, double breasted maroon blazer. It had a few damage points, the worst being the under arm stitching was broken in a number of places, giving a ragged appearance to the jacket. Some buttons were missing and some of the seams looked stretched. My wife speculated that someone, who was obviously too big for it, had forced it on. It wasn't very dear so I bought it.

Back in her cabin the blazer panels were carefully unpicked, the lining preserved and the buttons removed. She then repaired the frayed edges, added a new set of buttons and sewed it all back together. Unbeknown to me she added a few extras, like a pair of period baggy trousers, a waistcoat(vest) and a lovely, period shirt, all of which enhance the blazer. Am I not just the luckiest fellow?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 19, 2022)

@horseless carriage your wife does beautiful work and you look great modeling them. 
These days I can't seem to get past curtains, towels a little repair work and drapes. My blouse looks ok as long as I keep one shoulder lower than the other as I walk.
 I think the problem is that I don't have a sewing cabin. At least that will be my excuse from now on. lol
Enjoy your renewed vintage clothing and yes, you are a very lucky fellow and your wife is lucky to have you as well.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @horseless carriage your wife does beautiful work and you look great modeling them.
> These days I can't seem to get past curtains, towels a little repair work and drapes. My blouse looks ok as long as I keep one shoulder lower than the other as I walk.
> I think the problem is that I don't have a sewing cabin. At least that will be my excuse from now on. lol
> Enjoy your renewed vintage clothing and yes, you are a very lucky fellow and your wife is lucky to have you as well.


Ruth, I bet you could make some cute aprons for yourself





etsy


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 19, 2022)

@RadishRose aprons are a possibility and probably needed considering how I manage to slop up the front of my tee-shirts while baking and cooking. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I think the problem is that I don't have a sewing cabin. At least that will be my excuse from now on. lol


I think that *is definitely the problem, *Ruth. 
I think I too, will use that perfect excuse, from now on!


----------



## Shero (Jan 19, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Well done you, Ruth, the way to go. Often you will read, in my posts: "My wife made it." She has been sewing and making her own clothes from the age of eight. Her Aunt, her Father's sister taught her initially, then, finding that she had a talent for it she just took to it. Throughout our long marriage she has made nearly all our dance clothes, most of the soft furnishings around our home. She makes our towels, tablecloths, curtains and drapes and so much more.
> 
> When she retired from the ambulance service, I had a sewing cabin constructed for her. The carpenter made the walls double skinned, it's much like a double brick wall with a centre cavity, only it's wood instead of brick. All the walls, the roof and the floor are insulated, even the windows and doors are double glazed and just as an attractive feature, there's lead flashing over the top of the windows. It's perfect for her
> View attachment 204402
> ...


What a lovely thing to do for one's wife. I love that cabin!!
.


----------



## Shero (Jan 19, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @horseless carriage your wife does beautiful work and you look great modeling them.
> These days I can't seem to get past curtains, towels a little repair work and drapes. My blouse looks ok as long as I keep one shoulder lower than the other as I walk.
> I think the problem is that I don't have a sewing cabin. At least that will be my excuse from now on. lol
> Enjoy your renewed vintage clothing and yes, you are a very lucky fellow and your wife is lucky to have you as well.


Keep going Ruth. I am sure you have the talent for it


----------



## Jace (Jan 19, 2022)

Shero said:


> What a lovely thing to do for one's wife. I love that cabin!!
> .


Me, too.   You are a lucky guy to have each other!


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 19, 2022)

Glad you have found a new interest. I bought a Brother machine similar to yours a few years ago and did a bit of basic sewing. However, I started watching the craft channels on tv and soon wanted to have a go at all sorts of things. It has taken over....I've run out of space for all the equipment needed, plus I had to buy another machine with all the various features needed for more complicated projects. Be warned!


----------



## katlupe (Jan 20, 2022)

That is great that you bought the sewing machine and now have a new hobby! My mom sewed all the time and made all of her's and my clothing when I was growing up too. I never could learn how to do it very well. I hope you will enjoy it and keep us update on how you are doing.


----------

